# Smoke Hollow Pellet grill/smoker 440 inches



## cannonballstone (Apr 11, 2015)

First, I have read so much about the difficulty about assembly that I have to say, do you know what a phillips screw driver is? I didn't think so.  I un-boxed it and had it assembled in 30 minutes. I'm a freaking musician, Hello!

I have been researching this type of Pellet grill for quite some time.  Leave it to Sam's Club to have what I was wanting, I was ready to order on line. Almost purchased the Treager, I will say it is a well made unit but the Smoke Hollow is equally as well made and there are no add on's, the meat tray, the cover, that alone is $100.00. It's price is $699.00. The Square inch is 400 the Smoke Hollow is 440 inches with no add on's.  Ok, Let me see $399.00 vs $699.00, Hmmm, DUH!

If there is any difference, then Treager send me one for free! I am not an idiot. Now the big test; My Filet Mignon, Porter House, Baby Back Ribs, chicken, turkey, Brats, baked potatoes-oh my gosh. INCREDIBLE!!!!! YOU ROCK SMOKE HOLLOW.

I LOVVVVVE IT!


----------



## lonestarmedic (Apr 20, 2015)

Smoke Hollow products in general are a great value for the money. You may have to adjust or do something minor to get it where you want it. And there may be a difference in the materials used to build it. But, if so they are very small.

JB


----------



## big johns bbq (May 30, 2015)

I just saw a smoke hollow pellet smoker in a "Farm Fleet" store. Ankeny, Iowa. It was setting next to a Traeger. They were close to the same cooking area. The Smoke Hollow was actually a very small amount larger. The gauge steel looked and felt the same. The only physical difference I could find was the grease bucket was underneath and inside the rectangle created by the legs of its stand. Traegers hung off a short piece of pipe with a valve. Good spot to hit your chin going around it. The Traeger controller had clicks for adjustment and a digital display. The Smoke Hollow was also digital display but the control knob had no definite clicks for setting. I haven't looked to see what the actual controller is like on the Smoke Hollow, but it was on sale for $349.00 VS $699 for the Traeger. 

Like you I did not see a lot of difference between the two, except for the cash I could keep in my pocket. Haven't pulled the trigger on it, wanted to see how others were doing with it. Thanks for the post.

I just saw a smoke hollow pellet smoker in a "Farm Fleet" store. Ankeny, Iowa. It was setting next to a Traeger. They were close to the same cooking area. The Smoke Hollow was actually a very small amount larger. The gauge steel looked and felt the same. The only physical difference I could find was the grease bucket was underneath and inside the rectangle created by the legs of its stand. Traegers hung off a short piece of pipe with a valve. Good spot to hit your chin going around it. The Traeger controller had clicks for adjustment and a digital display. The Smoke Hollow was also digital display but the control knob had no definite clicks for setting. I haven't looked to see what the actual controller is like on the Smoke Hollow, but it was on sale for $349.00 VS $699 for the Traeger. 

Like you I did not see a lot of difference between the two, except for the cash I could keep in my pocket. Haven't pulled the trigger on it, wanted to see how others were doing with it. Thanks for the post.


----------

